# Thats Odd?



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Digging the new regulation that allows 3 fishing rods on Lake Erie. Off course I had to buy an additional rod holder for the boat! 

Hit Lake Erie today thanks to a friend. Bummed a ride and we fished Huron Dump. Weighted P10 lures took are fish pretty quickly. 









If you cant ketch a walleye using 9 hooks - you aught not be fishing!

This hungry fellow was one of the last fish of the day. Let him go so he could tell his friends 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Exactly why I'll stick with 2 rods per man hahah enough of a pain dealing with 6-8 rods at a time tried 10 once talk about a nightmare. Good for jigging or drifting maybe but trolling its a lot to manage


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

That water looks nice! I should of took a vaca day dang it! Can't wait to try 3 rods per guy lol


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

good thing you let it go,not one of those 9 hooks in the mouth.3 rods is a choice.smart trollers put the unassisted lures outside and run snap weighted set-ups inside because a 2oz hunk of lead will not go over another line.you do not have to run the maximum number of lines.my boat runs 5 lines very well.2 boards on each side with one flat line out the back.add that 6th line and you quickly run out of space to land fish.i,ve fished many times where we spent too much time untangling lines with none in the water.go with what your boat can handle and maximize the production a few lines can do .more is not always better.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I think some one knew 3 rods would be a big mess with more time untangling lines and less fishing. I run big boards so 3 per person is not a problem but I am sticking with 2 per person if fishing is as good this year as past 2 per will keep us busy.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like color didn't matter!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

1more said:


> Looks like color didn't matter!


Well when it looks like a rainbow ball of feesh swimming by she clearly couldn't resist haha


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

Are they that hungry?


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

They need to change the snagging rule, especially for trolling, to be that one hook needs to be in front of the gills...


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

ohio snake, u r right. that is snagging if there was ever a case to made. he should be tried, found guilty and his buddies take boat while he is tied up on shore only to watch HIS vessel go out to sea with out him.


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

The fish was released


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hard to believe this site has so many fisheries biologist/warden/professional fisherman. It's truly impressive group of couch potatoes!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

I was responding to the person who said the fish was snagged, not the original poster. 

I don't think it's snagging when the fish gets a hook under the chin when trolling. I think the rules should be changed.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Snag one in the river like that and see what happens.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ohio Snake said:


> I was responding to the person who said the fish was snagged, not the original poster.
> 
> I don't think it's snagging when the fish gets a hook under the chin when trolling. I think the rules should be changed.


I can appreciate that idea. It's not like the fish was snagged in the middle of the body or toward the tail. A fish snagged in front of the gills is a good indication that it tried to eat the bait, it just missed. Hey, not even fish are perfect!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I have seen many a strike where the fish T bones the lure. While being reeled in the 2nd or 3rd hook ketches the fish below the lip or gill plate. Sometimes causing the initial hook to come free. 
In the end, if the hook aint in the mouth, it is foul hooked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

SPLMAX SAM said:


> I have seen many a strike where the fish T bones the lure. While being reeled in the 2nd or 3rd hook ketches the fish below the lip or gill plate. Sometimes causing the initial hook to come free.
> In the end, if the hook aint in the mouth, it is foul hooked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dead stick cranks late fall until ice up. Many of the saugeye I catch t-bone the stick bait just like in that pic. Most times on a pause as long as 30 seconds. If I land one by one of the trebles on the chin, I still consider it a catch. Even though by the law it isn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

To be perfectly honest It was difficult to keep up with one rod last year let alone 2 or three. If you needed more than one rod last year you were doing something way wrong.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

dropthetailgate said:


> To be perfectly honest It was difficult to keep up with one rod last year let alone 2 or three. If you needed more than one rod last year you were doing something way wrong.


Have you fished in the last couple weeks? If not then stop posting where real fisherman post!!!!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Absolutely yes. Sleighing crappie on bobbers in local half frozen lakes for past two months including last weekend cold ass rain. Put at least twenty one man limits in boat on Erie last summer too. And I live almost three hours away so very limited number trips And everyone was a single 1 rod per man limit. Fished with handy cap cousin too on top of it. Three rods would kill a man on most days. You want to run three rods in winter go for it but if you get out like you say you know it’s true. It’s too many rods when it’s general knowledge people are getting limits daily in hour and half in summer.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I love this back and forth classic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Settle down boys - it's going to be a long winter. OP - I hope you didn't net that fish - you never would have gotten it loose without getting stuck - haha.
I have a 19 ft boat - when we have 3 guys what we sometimes do is run two 8ft TDR's straight out the sides in the front, pulling crawler harnesses with 4.5 oz bottom bouncers. Drop it down to the bottom, raise it up some number of cranks and put it in the rod holder. Then you can run your boards out the back without getting tangled. Nothing like seeing that TDR bent over with the rod tip in the water. When you get a big one on it makes for a good tug-of-war because the fish comes up directly under the boat, shakes its head and then dives back down. Many days we catch the biggest fish on these front rods.
If we have 4 guys in the boat we can run 8 rods but you have to have a crew that knows what they're doing. I'm glad to see the 3 rod rule - just another option to choose from. A limit of fish is a limit of fish.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

For all that has been said on the topic, what this rule REALLY does, IMHO, is allow two people to now troll with six rods.
I don't think one person can troll with three rods and still "drive" the boat....for the most part. 
I don't think three guys trolling will run nine rods on 20 feet and smaller boats b/c there likely isn't enough room without tangling. I think most three man crews will still troll with six or so rods.
You need a big boat to troll with four guys and 12 lines in the water....or more.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> For all that has been said on the topic, what this rule REALLY does, IMHO, is allow two people to now troll with six rods.
> I don't think one person can troll with three rods and still "drive" the boat....for the most part.
> I don't think three guys trolling will run nine rods on 20 feet and smaller boats b/c there likely isn't enough room without tangling. I think most three man crews will still troll with six or so rods.
> You need a big boat to troll with four guys and 12 lines in the water....or more.


Lol go fish pymi seen a lot of the locals on 18' boats 4 people and I s#!+ you not 12 rods running boards I was baffled seen multiple boats doing it. Had to been fun trying to get that setup out


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

berkshirepresident said:


> For all that has been said on the topic, what this rule REALLY does, IMHO, is allow two people to now troll with six rods.
> I don't think one person can troll with three rods and still "drive" the boat....for the most part.
> I don't think three guys trolling will run nine rods on 20 feet and smaller boats b/c there likely isn't enough room without tangling. I think most three man crews will still troll with six or so rods.
> You need a big boat to troll with four guys and 12 lines in the water....or more.


I don’t know about other people but I have an autopilot on my boat. I can run 3 rods myself without any tangles or problems. 6 per side is easy to do also without tangles. Just have to watch how close together they are.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> For all that has been said on the topic, what this rule REALLY does, IMHO, is allow two people to now troll with six rods.
> I don't think one person can troll with three rods and still "drive" the boat....for the most part.
> I don't think three guys trolling will run nine rods on 20 feet and smaller boats b/c there likely isn't enough room without tangling. I think most three man crews will still troll with six or so rods.
> You need a big boat to troll with four guys and 12 lines in the water....or more.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

You might be surprised how easy it is to run 10 rods on a 20 ft boat with the right rod holders and spacing.I can easily run 6 board rods and 4 dipsys or 8 board rods and 2 dipsys.Everyone running the rods has to pay attention and understand where the lines are running but it can be done on slow days.


----------



## smurf (Sep 21, 2014)

It's not hard to run 7 boards on each side if you run same lures and long leads on outside. Like someone else said run weighted lines inside.Fish usually come up so it's not hard to bring outside line in with fish . Yes spacing and rod holders are key . We run angler qwest pontoon


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

We've ran 12-15 rods on a FM190 starcraft all with boards on them and no tangles, it's not that hard actually pretty easy. Weights on inside rods, unweighted lures longest lengths on the outside and set your boards to trip. Simple

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

It don't matter if I am using 1 rod, 2 or 3 - I am bound to tangle once in a while


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

jcrevard said:


> We've ran 12-15 rods on a FM190 starcraft all with boards on them and no tangles, it's not that hard actually pretty easy. Weights on inside rods, unweighted lures longest lengths on the outside and set your boards to trip. Simple
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You had 8 people fishing on a 19 foot boat ????


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

TRIPLE-J said:


> You had 8 people fishing on a 19 foot boat ????


Michigan

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

jcrevard said:


> Michigan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Gotcha


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

jcrevard said:


> Michigan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Was gonna say talk about a Chinese fire drill lol


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Was gonna say talk about a Chinese fire drill lol


3 adults and a couple kids. 5 grown adults is a little tight

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

